# Starting The Friday Thread Early...



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

...because I'm off to Finland for my brother's wedding tomorrow so probably won't get much of a chance to check in here before we leave.

Wearing this tomorrow and for the weekend away:










Unless of course my Airman Vintage V arrives in the post tomorrow, at which point I'll have a dilemma...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Strangely it will be this....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nothing posh or too old. Just a nice watch. 

The left one.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

This one for me:










Have a good weekend


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> JonW Posted Today, 12:37 AM
> 
> Strangely it will be this....


JonW, you're so predictable









Me too.....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hakim said:


> > JonW Posted Today, 12:37 AM
> >
> > Strangely it will be this....
> 
> ...


























Im already swapping straps... this could get expensive...!!!! Actually youd love it Hakim cos ive now got it on the Rubber strap!







It is WR300m so I can see why I ever need to take it off now... unless I smack the girlfriend with it when asleep then I'll be in trouble, it certainly weighs a ton!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Some very nice watches being worn today so far (especially the Panerai). I'll be wearing the one that I should never have let go in the first place. Second time I've owned it - second time I've paid for it & it's worth every penny


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stellaris Electronic ~1975 for me .... been wearing it all week and keeping very good time









Cheers

Paul


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Ooooh rubber!









You wear that watch to bed, I don't think you'll fall asleep with the amount of lume that'll be shinning off it. Might end up your girlfriend smacking you to take it off. Not that it would be a bad thing...


----------



## Kzawilin (Nov 3, 2004)

Wearing this today.....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cor Im liking this week's selection very much... The Japy has always been stunning and the Stellaris is stel-unning!
















Hakim you crease me daily!







Er, no Im not wearing it to bed... youre right the lume would keep me awake... it spends its nights safely residing on my Penhaligons leather bedside tray... very posh indeed! Actually well worth the dosh if you have a bedside table you dont want to scratch - ours are some wooden veneer and seeing the damage I did to the old solid teak ones we had I went shopping!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RLT 20


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

This one today........


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

What a great opportunity to debut my new addition, had her on the wrist about a week now and she's showing +5 secs off in 7 days... thats <+1 a day...!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great selection this morning









Caribbean today


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Maybe one for Stan!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Changed already









Arrived half hour ago...

See dive watch forum Squale 1000m


----------



## Bec (Feb 8, 2006)

Well for Friday, I'm not wearing a watch at all. I left the house having _forgotten_!









It would've been my Seiko perpetual but it's back at the shop being reset... So in the meantime I can only tell the time using my phone, (09.44) or the computer (09.46) or my bike computer (09.51).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well in view of the class watches on display today I`d best wear this old thing







....

*Omega Seamaster Professional 200m, cal 1011 23 Jewels, c1992*


















About time I took another photo of it, I`m getting bored with this one


















Bec said:


> Well for Friday, I'm not wearing a watch at all. I left the house having _forgotten_!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If You let us know where you are Bec, I`m sure we can get Cammy to race round, siren`s blaring, with your Seiko


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Back to Vostok Troika







, and fob watch later







.

I'm starting to think that I'd buy a Breitling if I had the money














, even though I've extracted the Mick about them in the past







.

It's karma







.

Maybe, when I reach 50  .


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Incursore for me this morning










Cheers Mal


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> I'm starting to think that I'd buy a Breitling if I had the money


I fancied a Breitling recently

























But it was not to be


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > I'm starting to think that I'd buy a Breitling if I had the money
> ...


I think the only way it's going to happen for me is for Roy to start a savings club like the co op used to have, and I put away so much a month 







.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Mr reliable for me today.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

This one (yet again.) I love this watch! I must do a more up to date and better photo!

Andrew.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I've started wanting a Breitling too, what's going on









Today I have this on, I've bumped head, had my mobile stolen and locked myself out of work. I'm going to put my feet up and ponder it all.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats nice Mark, love the crown...


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Today I am wearing this...










I haven't managed to get a good shot of this yet due to the curve of the sapphire crystal.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Speedy for me today...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Back to my first watch today


















Nice Squale Jason


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

wearing the unamed ebay special today and since its delivery on weds...









notice smaller size pic posting


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Nights of St.Petersburg for me today










Regards,

Nick


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

ORIS WorldTimer today. A comfortable watch that I try to wear as much as possible ( in between all the Timex's...! ).










Knut


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Have changed over to these two this afternoon...

On the right....

*Buran Chronograph, 23 Jewel, Valjoux 7750.*


















and on the left another class V7750







.....

*RLT-8, Valjoux 7750, 23 Jewel Auto, (1 of 10.)*


















BTW I checked out the official UK distributer of Buran, Aviator & Sturmanskie watches and they list my Buran chrono at Â£875









A hell of a lot more then I paid for mine from a very,very nice man on the Yorkshire coast









A quick check on other watches they have, which Roy has had in stock, shows they are asking over twice the price he sold the same watches for


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

nchall said:


> Nights of St.Petersburg for me today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great looking watch - never seen one like that before! What kind of movement does it have?

Knut


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

knuteols said:


> nchall said:
> 
> 
> > Nights of St.Petersburg for me today
> ...


Knut I think it is a Russian "Molnija" hand wound movement.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Mini tuna monster thingy for me










Having a Love / Hate relationship with this watch. Maybe it will grow on me.


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

JoT said:


> knuteols said:
> 
> 
> > nchall said:
> ...


 that's right

calibre 36022 - nicely decorated too.

Regards,

Nick


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

C'est le weekend!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Is that the Yao '48' Justin ?


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

It's a Quad 10 with a type 48 dial & type 53 hands. Excellent quality watch for the money.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

makky said:


> Mini tuna monster thingy for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i really like these,looks better on the wrist than in pics i think,once i have eased the missus into understanding why parcels of watches keep falling through the letterbox i might treat myself yet again


----------

